# Who are the best Florida Breeders?



## Parrothedd

We are looking for a breeder in Florida that produces healthy Havanese and meets the highest standards as many have outlined on these forums. We just want another dog as a pet, not for show or breeding. Our dear Coco was a large Havanese at 21lbs which is great for us but he had many health problems. Although we know there are no certainties with this health issue we are trying to do our homework. 
Any recommendations or breeders to avoid?


----------



## FancyNancy

Lynn Nieto at Los Perritos is very good.


----------



## FancyNancy

And Janet Birdsall at My Yuppy Puppy in Ft. Pierce has a wonderful reputation.


----------



## lfung5

Be careful with some of the BIG breeders. If they have a lot of liters, they don't always have time to socialize properly. I hear C'sta Havanese is very good. I also hear T-Wags was good but this was many years ago so please do your research. If a Hav is not properly socialized, they can be very scared.


----------



## My2Havs

Twins Havanese has been around a very long time and she is known for her chocolates. 
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## SJ1998

I have a los perritos dog. I contacted them because at that time, I looked at HCA and she was the chairperson for health, and since I live in FL I could visit etc. I did not go to any other breeders after I visited there. I liked her and she was very knowledgeable. I also read somewhere, maybe on here, that someone said she was honest about her dogs and I noticed that also. 

I have been very happy with my dog. From a health perspective he has, knock on wood, been very good. He has never been sick. I am also very careful about vaccinations etc. 

He is smart, easy to train and very eager to please. He likes dog training and if I had more time I would do more formal training with him. I believe he would enjoy some type of dance too but I have never got into that. He was very easy to housebreak. I used the pads for the first two weeks or so under the direction of Lynn and then started taking him outside. 

When he was little he was kind of whiny in his crate. I did everything Lynn told me to do to the letter and it did pass. If I can remember correctly it was something like this:

- bathroom visit before bed
- then crate
- if he cries, ignore until two hours have passed
- if still crying at two hours, take out of crate for bathroom, no talking no looking at him etc.
- if he does bathroom biz, put back in and ignore for another two hours
- give him enough time to do bathroom biz. if he doesnt, put back in and ignore for another two hours

I cant remember how long it took for him to sleep through the night. I think it might have been just short of a week. 

I also took him to puppy K and the Crate Games class and that really helped. The Crate Games was probably the best class overall because all other training was easier after that. 

I still crate him at night, I dont need to, but he is used to it so I go with it. 

He'll be two years old (time flies) next month. As I said, he has never been to the vet except for rabies, neuter and general health check.

I believe that my guy would really enjoy a boating lifestyle! I do not plan to tell him you are looking in case he decides to dump us for a better offer!!!!


----------



## Parrothedd

Does anyone on this forum have a dog from Twin Havanese?


----------



## Parrothedd

I thought I saw a photo of your dog but don't see it now. Thank you for all of your advise and information of Los Perritos.


----------



## lfung5

Los Peritos dog are beautiful. 

Does twins do ALL the health testing?


----------

